# It's official



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Clocks go back tomorrow night.


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up! 

On a side note: my prediction is that next year (2010), they will change the clocks on Thursday August 12th.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

lol I bet you are right, 
At least it gives us an hour less of daylight in which to fast........ or do you think that is really defeating the object?


----------



## adamwxy (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi folks!!!
make sure you all have stock of booz...
you can buy on 20th Aug, then after ramadan.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Where there is a will there is a way Adam lol


----------

